# Hive Beetles?



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

What are / are there any -- organic methods against hive beetles?

I have a few in my new hives, and am using AJs trap as directed. Not finding any in the traps. I want to keep the levels under a crisis threshold.

I've read lots of interesting things about Varrora controls, and wondered how this new frontier is shaping up. 

Summer


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

keep strong hives. if the hive is weak, reduce the space they need to control (take off boxes, use a follower board, put in a nuc box, etc.).

deknow


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

Right now traps and a strong colony are the only natural remedies. SHB are reletively new, so research is still advancing. I've heard good reviews about the West Beetle Trap, you could also try using Burnt Lime as a ground cover, Haven't tried it yet, but theoretically it will kill the larva entering the ground to pupate.

-Nathanael


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Besides what was already mentioned, you may also consider....

Using large rubber tarps that make the larvae crawl a good distance. Although they can crawl a long way, on a hot day it may make a difference. You can also use borax or simple salt on the tarps edge as a barrier.

You may also try milky-spore around your hive. This is used primarily for Japanese beetle larvae but has been found to effective against other larvae as well.

Not sure if these are "organic" methods, but will at least help without putting anything inside the hives. And it may be a "after the damage' item, as its just killing the larvae after they have done their damage, but its at least something to break the cycle.


----------



## aircooled (Jan 20, 2008)

*milky spore?*

I thought milky spore was only good for japanese beetles.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milky_spore

maybe beneficial nematodes might work?

http://www.gardensalive.com/product.asp?pn=5000


----------



## lincoln of the marsh (Mar 10, 2008)

*oil cans*

best way we have found to control shb and ants is to set the hive on a table whos legs are in cans of oil. 

The simplest and cheepest is to make tables out of two pallets. first pallet gos on the ground and is leveled. on top of that gos 9 used soup cans. the next pallet has 9 legs riped out of 2x4's (so 1.5"x1.5" and a round 8" long or to suite) and nailed to the 3 main timbers of the pallet. legs go insid the cans making sure not to touch the sides. fill cans with use cooking oil or something similar. 

if you can find them the plastic pallets make great bottoms. some time you have to use a pice of wood to stratal the legs holes in the plastic ones. 

if you are handy with a welder you can also make a frame out of old steel pipe that will go into the cans directly. 
hope that helps


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

lincoln of the marsh said:


> best way we have found to control shb and ants is to set the hive on a table whos legs are in cans of oil.


How does this help with beetles? Those buggers fly!

Keith


----------



## lincoln of the marsh (Mar 10, 2008)

hmm, i was so happy i had something to contribute, To prevent weeds from growing up and"bridging the gap" we have also been laying out carpet up side down that extends 3' beyond the edges of the pallets. I will see if i can dig up a pic ....


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Minimize unoccupied space in your hives and keep them in full sun. I see an occasional SHB but normally only in weak hives with empty space.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

aircooled said:


> I thought milky spore was only good for japanese beetles.
> 
> [/url]


Probably so. But I know a few I have spoke to and they use it and seemed to be convinced that it helped.

I think one can reasonably assume that milky spore has not been tested on SHB. I also wonder about the claim of a only one type of grub being effected as mentioned, and yet they mention that "beneficial" insects are not harmed. Why would they say beneficial and not "No other" "nothing but" or something to include ALL insects other than the Jap. beetle grub?

In any case, The SHB is a relatively new pest, with little known for its control or susceptibility to certain treatments. (Can anyone say SARE grant?)

If I was having a problem like some of those down south, I would not be so fast to dismiss off the wall treatments for such things as SHB. It may just work. And it may be better than the past advice like "Don't drop comb in your yards or it will attracted SHB" which we now know is bunk. Someone will try something others have dismissed many times over, and will one day come up with some very simple treatments that was under our noses all the while. That normally happens that way. But it takes someone going beyond the often wrong information mentioned on wikipedia, and thinking outside the box of traditional thinking.


----------

